# Dumb question - can I pack other stuff in a snowboard bag?



## pingu2u (Oct 21, 2017)

Please excuse the obviousness - absolute beginner here...

Looking to travel from the UK to the Alps. There is only one airline that covers the route I want with sensible times (Jet2). They charge £12.50 each way for skis/snowboards and £30 each way for check in luggage. The size and weight restrictions are very generous although oddly the size restrictions only note two dimensions.

What is to stop me buying the biggest snowboard bag I can find (within reason), putting my board in it and using the extra space for clothes, boots (if they'll fit) etc.? Is this a normal thing to do or will they charge me for an extra bag?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Get a Burton Wheelie Gig, DaKine High/Low Roller, or a similarly sized bag and if you only have one set of gear, you should be able to fit all that you need for the trip. I'd stay a little longer than your board, so that if you buy a bigger board, it has a chance at fitting in it. Also, I wouldn't go too much bigger, since your board kind of supports your bag too. You don't want a floppy tip do you? Also, pack what you will realistically use, don't bring 5 pairs of jeans etc. These bags get heavy pretty quick, so I would get one with the wheels, but they both make similar models without wheels.

Personal thoughts on these bags since I own a Burton Wheelie Gig and a DaKine Tour bag. The DaKine zippers seem smoother, but but other than that the quality is similar. My only gripe is that my DaKine bag has 2 pockets for boots on the flap/top, which in theory is great, but really just makes packing annoying when the boots are in there. Although, it looks like DaKine has gotten rid of that and now gives you a boot bag. Anyways, have fun in the alps.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I've got the Dakine low roller bag and I fit boots, bindings two boards (going to try three this year), pants, jacket, base layers, helmet, goggles and gloves. My checked bag only has normal clothes shoes, humidifier, etc.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I travel to the alps at least a couple of times every year with my snowboard bag (Dakine tour, no wheels) packed full and hand luggage, no suitcase. If you're sensible its easy. You'll be riding and drinking, you don't need hair straighteners or a smart shirt. Just wear your snowboard jacket and some sturdy footwear to travel in. I like to have my boots and snowboard pants, socks and a base layer in my hand luggage so I can just hire a board if my gear goes missing (this has happened a few times).


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I like to have my boots and snowboard pants, socks and a base layer in my hand luggage so I can just hire a board if my gear goes missing (this has happened a few times).


I learned this lesson the hard way too. But, I still keep my boots with the board. I pack my normal outerwear set with my smaller bag, also my goggles.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

Some airlines state ski/board only in the bag so check the smallprint but I've only seen this once and didn't have any issues putting some other stuff in the bag. If you can pack everything in the board bag then it's nice not to need to lug a suitcase as well which is a pain in the busy airport and also if you're dragging both through deep snow at any point. But as others have said, the weight in a typical wheelie board bag tends to be a problem before the capacity runs out, especially if you are packing avvy gear etc. Not just from the airline limit perspective but with the length you are having to support more of it at the handle than in a case. If taking both, I'll generally look to max out the case first then top up the board bag. Put the heavy stuff at the wheel end and try to pack the handle end tight with light clothing so it doesn't sag too much. But it's definitely doable to travel with only the board bag if you're careful about only packing what you really need.


----------

